# Freelance Photography



## Bassplayer05 (Oct 19, 2006)

Does anyone here do anything for their local paper? I'm looking into freelance photography, and selling to my local newspaper. My city is somewhat boring, and I plan on moving around to local events and snapping pictures, possibly for the Regional section in our paper. Any idea on how to present to an editor? I'm pretty young, but I like photography, and would like to try and do something with it. My ideas now are driving around to local "Haunted" spots and snapping some shots, I think that would be a somewhat exciting first set of photos to present. Thanks in advance for any help.


-Sam


----------



## JIP (Oct 19, 2006)

Try sending a resume if you have no experience good luck.  I have worked as a paid stringer for several local weeklies but all shots have been for specific assignments.  If you have no experience you really need to market yourself and meet the people in charge you don't become a photojurnalist just by "snapping a few shots".


----------



## craig (Oct 20, 2006)

I like the haunted house story. Shoot it and see what you come up with. Problem is that a cool feature like that would probably be shot by the chief photographer.

You are on the right path. Shoot and show them your work. Papers always need photos. I have been in the industry for years. We hire freelancers solely on the work and how fast they can do it.


----------



## Bassplayer05 (Oct 20, 2006)

The haunted attractions are too numerous to be covered by the photographers, and the paper hasn't been covering them for some reason. I'm also considering some of the lesser local publications, certain magazines etc. Some news programs also like pictures, so I'm going to look into all of those. Thanks for your help.


-Sam


----------



## Renair (Oct 29, 2006)

From experience of freelancing.   Most papers/magazines have their own photographers.  Yes they take freelance work but it must be of high quality unless its a breaking story.  Go to your local paper and put down your details. Normally if their photographer is unable to go somewhere for whatever reason they will call you.  Dont ask about price as it shows your taking a chance and havent a clue, just say you will take the 'going rate'.
Thats what I do and I get jobs here and there....


----------

